# Which bike would you choose out of these?



## blkicy (Aug 17, 2013)

Hey guys, this is my first post so if I am posting in the wrong place please let me know.

I am in need of a bike to work, plan is to ride it to train station, hop on train, ride from train station to work. I would also like to occasionally ride it on mountains during the weekend with my wife and dogs.

I am looking at this exact bike here (second hand) from a local seller, do you guys think this is a good bike to start out?

Marin Nail Trail 7000 Series | Trade Me

I might get this one as my first bike since its dirt cheap ($200 NZD), ride it for a while before I upgrade to a new one?

I am also thinking about purchasing new from a reputable seller, I have narrowed down to these bikes:

BIKES : 2013 Merida Crossway 20-MD 2013 Merida Crossway 20-MD - The name CROSSWAY says it all. - Evolutioncycles.co.nz | Online Mountain Bike Shop NZ - Buy Mountain Bikes Online NZ

BIKES : 2013 GT Karakoram 4.0 2013 GT Karakoram 4.0 - This bike respects your skills. - Evolutioncycles.co.nz | Online Mountain Bike Shop NZ - Buy Mountain Bikes Online NZ

BIKES : 2013 GT Avalanche 4.0 2013 GT Avalanche 4.0 - The GT Avalanche 4. - Evolutioncycles.co.nz | Online Mountain Bike Shop NZ - Buy Mountain Bikes Online NZ

BIKES : 2013 Merida Matts 20MD 2013 Merida Matts 20MD - The perfect all terrain bike for short spins or longer rides.2013 Merida Matts 20MD - Entry level mountain bike perfect for parks and light off-road riding. - Evolutioncycles.co.nz | Online Moun

BIKES : 2013 Fuji Traverse 1.5 2013 Fuji Traverse 1.5 - Classic V-Brakes, combined with Vera Terra rims and rugged EOS tires, provide more control when negotiating the variety of terrain a day can throw at you. - Evolutioncycles.co.nz | Online Mounta

I like the idea of having a disc brake in this price range (they are in NZ dollar), am I getting value for money or just some cheap gimmick?

Which one would you pick out of these bikes and why? Any additional info that will help towards informed decision is greatly appreciated


----------



## gumby. (Mar 11, 2013)

blkicy all of those bikes are very much entry level MTBs and you'd notice their shortcomings fairly quickly if you did much MTB riding.
The best value is higher spec 2nd hand on Trade Me, drive train wear is a major consideration with used as it can be expensive to replace it all.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Hi, that sounds like a good plan. How far is it to the train station? 

I imagine that in most places you'll need to budget for a good lock or two if the bike is at the train station all day. The used bike would be fine if it is in good shape. If it's not, parts can add up pretty quickly. Some of the old inexpensive forks started out pretty squishy and get worse over time, which creates a lot of bobbing/inefficiency on hills and accelerating from stops. If you can test ride it, try a quick (standing) start and see if you get excessive bobbing. 

I do prefer disc brakes, but still ride some without them and they work too, but won't work as well in rain and especially ice.


----------



## blkicy (Aug 17, 2013)

Thanks for the drive chain tip, understand I am lookinig at entry level mtbs as I can't justify spending a fortune on it just yet, maybe the bike I am picking out isn't worth while, do you guys have any recommendation for a good value entry level bike? 

The bike will be with my at my work place so security shouldn't be a worry, speaking of locks, I see most people use cable/wire type of lock and they seem to be a bit insecure to me, or am I worrying too much? Would the solid steel bar type lock work better? What do you guys use? 

I will be getting some mudguard, light and a helmet too, there are so many mudguard types, I am assuming that they all should be universal fit as they never mentioned what type of the bikes its designed for?


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Used bike if you`re on a tight budget. I didn`t click into all your links, but in general you get way more for your money if you go used.


blkicy said:


> I will be getting some mudguard, light and a helmet too, there are so many mudguard types, I am assuming that they all should be universal fit as they never mentioned what type of the bikes its designed for?


Sort of universal. They`re designed for a certain range of tire sizes, and most mount the same way, but a few are kind of optimized for tight clearances (when you barely have room between the rubber and the frame). Disc brakes can make rack mounting a challenge, but as far as I know, they don`t affect fenders. Maybe even make it easier. Note: I`ve never had a bike with disc brakes, so that part is hear-say. That`s something that might be better bought directly from a local shop so you can try them on your own bike before writing the check- much easier than ordering and exchanging in the event of a problem.

Welcome to the forum. What`s your commute like? Do you have any bike now?

EDIT To ADD:
How much lock you need depends completely on the situation. No lock is obviously the easiest and some people don`t need any more. Cable is next (works fine for me). U-Locks are much more secure than cables, but a lot heavier, Cable + U-lock is more secure still.


----------



## gumby. (Mar 11, 2013)

blkicy, I had a look on TM and this caught my eye... "Mint Conditon" 2012 Merida XT Lite | Trade Me


----------



## blkicy (Aug 17, 2013)

I see, thanks for the info, good to know 
I will probably go for U-lock, I guess I can't hang it on the bike when riding as it's gonna knock around, might have to carry that in my bag. Is that what you guys do?



gumby. said:


> blkicy, I had a look on TM and this caught my eye... "Mint Conditon" 2012 Merida XT Lite | Trade Me


That looks like a really nice bike, how much do you think its worth in that condition?

I am going to check out a few bikes today, the seller mentioned the fork itself on this one costed him $2000 (NZD).

Specialized Stumpjumper with Pace RC36 Evo forks | Trade Me

And I am looking at this one for my wife
Carrera Vulcan Ladies Mountain Bike | Trade Me


----------



## gumby. (Mar 11, 2013)

blkicy said:


> That looks like a really nice bike, how much do you think its worth in that condition?


It was probably over 2k new and would be a a good buy at 1k



blkicy said:


> I am going to check out a few bikes today, the seller mentioned the fork itself on this one costed him $2000 (NZD).
> Specialized Stumpjumper with Pace RC36 Evo forks | Trade Me
> 
> And I am looking at this one for my wife
> Carrera Vulcan Ladies Mountain Bike | Trade Me


That's about all those bikes are worth, the stumpy is old and bikes devalue similarly to computers.


----------



## joeinchi (Jun 19, 2010)

blkicy said:


> I will probably go for U-lock, I guess I can't hang it on the bike when riding as it's gonna knock around, might have to carry that in my bag. Is that what you guys do?


Many u-locks come with a frame mount. They work _fine_ but benefit from some simple hardware upgrades.


----------



## blkicy (Aug 17, 2013)

Nice, thanks for the lock tip 

Checked out the Specialized stump jumper, the owner is a bike enthusiast and does all the maintenance himself, the bike is in very good shape and rides so well! I am in love with that bike, if the bid doesn't get over $350(NZ) I think I will go for it. Does anyone want to stop me?

Specialized Stumpjumper with Pace RC36 Evo forks | Trade Me


----------

